# My Latest Damascus Creation



## therichinc (May 13, 2015)

Here is my latest Damascus Project. This is a Rigging knife made for the Tallship Elissa in Galveston. She is one of the oldest Tallships still in sailing duty. Jamie White the manager of the ship contacted us about doing a commemorative for the ship, and of course we accepted. He provided me with some Low moor Iron from the ships hull, as well as some Teak from the Captains quarters. Devin Thomas made the Damascus billet, it is a ladder pattern. These are being made by orders from the crewmembers of the boat, (this ships has about 4-6,000 followers who come and sail on her from time to time. The history of the ship is really interesting and if your ever in Galveston its worth a look around, there is a museum there and you can take a tour of the ship. (I have been invited to go on one of the annual sails, more on that later)...On with the show.

This is also the first Knife I ever Flat Ground...Might as well practice on a 400$ piece of Damascus right....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2015)

That's so cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2015)

Way beautiful! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2015)

Beautiful work Rich. Any info on the intricacies of a rigging knife?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 13, 2015)

Awesome Rich!!! I have never seen a rigging knives before but I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2015)

Very nice work Rich, The damascus really make the whole thing eye catching. I just got two billets of stainless damascus from his brother Rob Tomas to use on an order for fillet knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (May 14, 2015)

@NYWoodturner A rigging knife is what sailors carry to cut rope, and other miscellaneous things aboard the vessel. The marlin spike pictured is used for untying knots. Usually sailors will have a Marlin Spike, Rigging Knife, and a small hammer in a utility belt that is tied off to their body via a lanyard. The hammer is used to beat on the back of the knife to help cut large ropes in case of emergency.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------

